# Johnson Seahorse water pump impeller?



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Last summer I picked up and early 60's, I think it is Johnson 10 horse outboard. I put it in the garage and there it set untill yesterday. I don't know when the last time it has been run but it started pretty easy. The trouble is there is no water coming out of the exhaust. I thought it should be blowing it out but there is nothing. The water moves around in the tank like it is doing something but I don't have a clue what. Is the hole right above the prop an intake or an outlet? There's what looks like a water intake (a series of small holes in the side of the leg) just above the cavitaion plate, is the water expelled out the hole I thought was an intake? I am lost and don't want to burn the thing up. Another thing is, there must be a leaky seal where the shaft from the power head enters the lower case because I had oil leaking out where the lower bolts to the bottom of the leg and the tiny hole in the underside of the cavitation plate that I think is suppose to be a drain to empty the water out of the leg. HELP.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Find your "pee hole" and stick a wire in there, mud daubers are good for closing that up  

Intake should be below water, can't remember where in relation to cavitation plate, bu tI think below.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Some of your older Johnson's didn't have a pee hole, the water is most likely expelled out the prop. Intake holes should be below the cav plate.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> Find your "pee hole" and stick a wire in there, mud daubers are good for closing that up
> 
> Intake should be below water, can't remember where in relation to cavitation plate, bu tI think below.



It dosen't have the normal pee hole. It either is being expelled out the hole right above the prop, on the underside of the cavitation plate or it should be coming out with the exhaust but I am not sure witch.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'd always be worried about that, but it is just a kicker. A steady "pee" has always comforted me


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Replace the impeller either way if it hasnt been run in a while.
Cheap fix as opposed to burning it up.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Replace that impeller (figure out year and buy at NAPA)!!! Water should be coming out the exhaust hole. If I remember correctly, the hole between the prop and cav plate usually have a screen in them and a plug on the end (there is a slot out of the side/bottom). This is the water pick up. The other samll holes (3-4 on a plate) are just drain holes ... I think (been a while and Westlakedrive has my book). While replacing the impeller, buy a couple of the grommets that seal the copper water pump tube to the water pump (prone to cracking). Also, pull and inspect the thermostat ... replace if it looks corroded. Depending on the model, you may have to pull the powerhead to replace the impeller. If so, replace the paper gasket between the powerhead and the exhaust housing (could be the cause of what you are seeing from the weep holes - nasty oil,water,carbon,exhaust mix).

What model #is it? Should be a plate on the transom bracket. That will help determine year.

As far as the oil - I'd drain and replace the gearbox oil, clean up the insides around the waterpump when it is apart. Then see what happens once running again. OR ... buy a lower kit (NAPA again) and do it at the same time (will save some repeated work).

Since the unknown origin, I'd do a carb clean/kit install. Points and condensers, maybe coils/wires and of course plugs.

Sounds like a bunch .... but get things set up right with new parts .... and it will be a sweet motor. 

Here is a web sight showing some procedures for a 5.5hp and a 3hp (I think). You'll find the 5.5hp almost identical to your 10.
http://www.outboard-boat-motor-repair.com/Default.htm

Can you tell I like old Johnny/Rudes?

I'll shut up now.:lol:


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks for the link Mister ED. I found the numbers and it's a 1960. Now I need to study how it comes apart and change the impeller and gaskets.

"A steady "pee" has always comforted me"
John I would prefer a steady pee myself but I can't seem to get one out of it.:lol:


----------

